# better with age



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I too find the turbo lag quite annoying. But danny5 said the fleece tune takes care of a lot of that


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

just seems to be dead off the line more than you would expect. have been thinking about the tune but waiting to see if gm releases a manual like
gm Canada says, we should all know in a few months.........then see how big a hit I would have too take on a trade or sell private.

I wish gm offered a LS with 6 speed manual diesel. almost bought an ECO manual but really liked the diesel engine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do diesels have anything like spark plugs? I ask because properly gapping the spark plugs in the 1.4T gas engine goes a long ways towards eliminating the turbo lag.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

obermd said:


> Do diesels have anything like spark plugs? I ask because properly gapping the spark plugs in the 1.4T gas engine goes a long ways towards eliminating the turbo lag.


no..... compression ignition, just uses glow plugs to get it started when cold.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

obermd said:


> Do diesels have anything like spark plugs? I ask because properly gapping the spark plugs in the 1.4T gas engine goes a long ways towards eliminating the turbo lag.


God Help us, I hope your kidding.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I`ve taken the heat shield off to have a look at the exhaust manifold an turbo config. an it is pretty crude with lots of room for improvement.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> God Help us, I hope your kidding.


where all at different levels, but that's ok where all learning from one another .


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Theres a much better tune out there now, the post is on here somewhere from me, adds like 75 HP and 35psi turbo boost


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

oilburner said:


> wish GM would do something too get rid of some of the turbo lag.


I could be wrong, but I still don't think it is turbo lag. I know exactly what you're talking about, but it doesn't feel like turbo lag to me. It feels like it isn't even trying, almost like they overcompensated when programming the throttle response to try and control the torque from peeling out from every stop. Even with the "lag," I've accidentally peeled out on wet roads at stoplights a couple of times.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> Theres a much better tune out there now, the post is on here somewhere from me, adds like 75 HP and 35psi turbo boost


Are the little turbos on our CDs even capable of 35psi? I am hard pressed to believe these figures are accurate. I would guess we top out at mid-high 20s.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I also doubt the lag is turbo related. It is a 3,000 lb car that is programed to sip fuel. I feel my Cruze is peppy but not a racer. Its a good balance. I wish I could afford the new Stingray though....


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

PanJet said:


> I could be wrong, but I still don't think it is turbo lag. I know exactly what you're talking about, but it doesn't feel like turbo lag to me. It feels like it isn't even trying, almost like they overcompensated when programming the throttle response to try and control the torque from peeling out from every stop. Even with the "lag," I've accidentally peeled out on wet roads at stoplights a couple of times.


I think I'm with you in thinking this. I suddenly let up in the left lane on the interstate going up a hill because someone in front of me slowed down a lot. Then they sped up, I hit the gas pretty good and it was dead for probably close to a second. Thankfully haven't had that happen too much. I think the guy behind me was ready to drive me off the road.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Just curious - does turning off the traction control do anything at all for that lag off the line? I feel like that isn't turbo lag, but it's programmed dial-back on the electronic throttle to avoid roasting the tires from every stop.

I have seen V6 FWD cars that would launch much more aggressively with STC/TC turned off completely.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Whatever it is, it's an issue. I don't know how many times I've needed to get out into traffic from my work parking lot (busy street), etc. and I hit the accelerator to make a close gap between cars and the car literally does nothing, then bam, the RPMs shoot close to 4,000. I just want a nice steady supply of power. The first couple of times this happened, I thought for sure I was a goner. I'm a bit more use to it now, but as stated before, it's an issue and GM should seriously look into it (that and adding a regen light).


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Turbodiesel engines have a narrower power band than gas engines, with or without a turbo. This causes the lag. I don't think it can be adjusted out. My 1985 Mercedes 300DT had the same type of lag as my CTD, just much worse. You have to adjust driving habits to compensate. By the way, the CTD is faster, quieter, smoother, and almost twice as efficient as the very expensive (for 1985) $33K Mercedes. I just hope the CTD is as durable and reliable.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I really dislike the turbo lag or whatever it may be, but once it gets moving it's a very satisfying car to drive. I'm confident some of the cars that lag behind on uphill drives wonder, "How in the world is a Chevy Cruze walking away from me?"...lol. It's called torque, my friend, torque!!!!

I'm still looking for someone who has had their Cruze to the drag strip. I keep saying I'm going to take ours, but haven't yet. I wonder if torque braking the engine allows the engine to build up turbo boost before releasing the brake. You watch some of the big diesel trucks and they do that very well...of course they have a high RPM stall convertor that allows that tactic.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

The torque is quite good in the CTD. I have a pretty long and steep uphill climb (1/2-3/4 mile long, with a curve it even) on a stretch of road during my daily drive. On the way home during the uphill portion, the CTD doesn't even downshift. Stays in OD, right at 60-62 mph and 1750 rpms...never flinches even 100 rpm. My Silverado on the other hand...


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ours gets off the line pretty good.


----------



## crt_td (Jul 27, 2014)

traction control works wonders! with it off I can chirp the tires in the wet AND the dry. I agree with the laggy throttle response but having a lead foot helps... lol. this car has so much potential, it just needs a great tuner program or experienced diesel tuner. and eventually an expired warranty to make some upgrades 

in traffic, manual mode is your best friend! if you drop it down a gear (or two) and really get on it, you won't see an issue with the throttle lag. turbo lag, yes. 
has anyone else noticed after 5k miles it seems to get more pep?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

